# Ryobi 10" compound miter saw trouble



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all. Well, I bought a used Ryobi miter saw off of Craigslist. Paid $60. It had a relatively new blade, and looked to be in good shape. I was happy with the purchase as I made about 2 dozen cuts before it had a problem or two (simultaneously). The brake stopped working, and the blade takes a minute to start spinning after compressing the trigger, and it does not have much "umph" to it. Everything was going fine until I was cutting into a 2x4 and the blade just stopped. Then all the problems- brake failed, and weak power- began. I had it plugged into a power strip that was attached to an extension cord which I worry may have been the cause. I plugged it into a regular extension cord (the usual way I do it) but the problem did not go away. 

My plan is to check the brushes and make sure the blade is tight. I am actually excited because I will get to learn about how to fix a saw. If it was a new saw I think I would be pretty stressed but since I didn't pay much and I hope all it needs to routine maintenance, I am viewing it as a happy accident.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

What model is the saw? From your description, it sounds like a loose blade nut or a missing washer. Parts for old Ryobi tools can be hard to find. There is one in my town that is knowledgeable and pretty well stocked, but can order almost anything.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it sounds like it may be in the switch. when the blade stopped, did the motor stop also, or just the blade?


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I started troubleshooting this morning, and first thing I did was examine the blade bolt. I made the blade tight and that seemed to have fixed the problem. Still have to cut something but I think it's better. Glad it was a cheap fix, haha. I was thinking I would have to replace the brushes (still pretty cheap). 

Again, I really appreciate you all's kind help.

TimPa, I believe the motor stopped as well when the blade stopped.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Many power tools are ruined by using too small of extension cord. I hope that’s not your case.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

FWIW, I have a Ryobi TS and Ryobi only had one wrench for changing the blade. Try http://www.ereplacementparts.com for the needed parts. They had a supply of both wrenches in stock.
This is a good place to find parts that are not available from the factory.


----------



## Eat my sawdust (Feb 1, 2012)

Pineknot_86 said:


> FWIW, I have a Ryobi TS and Ryobi only had *one wrench *for changing the blade...


Luckily I had the multi-tool (phillips-head screwdriver and alan wrench in-one) that came with the saw. Not sure if it was an unusual size but sounds like it might have been so i was lucky to have the tool.


----------

